
Revealed: Trump backer’s spy firm used by Met Police and Cabinet Office - knowingpark
https://www.opendemocracy.net/en/opendemocracyuk/revealed-trump-backers-spy-firm-lobbied-gove-hancock-before-winning-key-nhs-contract/
======
garlicGum
It’s not surprising that the person who encouraged police brutality[1] and is
a racist[2] teamed up with the racist police.

1\.
[https://www.vox.com/platform/amp/identities/2020/5/30/212755...](https://www.vox.com/platform/amp/identities/2020/5/30/21275588/trump-
policing-policies-doj-george-floyd-protests) 2\.
[https://www.newsweek.com/donald-trump-n-word-
apprentice-1445...](https://www.newsweek.com/donald-trump-n-word-
apprentice-1445854?amp=1)

